# 2017 East Cape Fury



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2017 East Cape Fury being pushed by a Suzuki 60hp 4stroke (78 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Ram Line single axle trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Vector Ply Kevlar hull w/fiberglass deck, Simrad GO9 w/total scan transducer, Bluetooth stereo w/speakers, Bobs 4” jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic jackplate, Lenco trim tabs, Stiffy Graphite 20’ push pole w/holders, rear poling platform, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, rear cushions, gunnel rod storage, center console w/integrated livewell, removable Sun Shade umbrella, bow storage, bow casting platform, custom 3blade stainless steel prop, cavitation plate and navigation lights.

Shallowest running Fury on the market. 100% water ready!! FINANCING Available!! Priced at $34,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

